# LOTS OF FISH, EZ TO CATCH - damn poachers.



## Southerly (Sep 14, 2011)

i saw this posted elsewhere and it turned into a bunch of crap posts, possibly racist, rec v comm etc.

THAT IS NOT WHY I'M POSTING IT HERE - PLEASE DO NOT POST THAT SORT OF CRAP ON THIS THREAD.

i'm posting this in this best interests of EDUCATION - if you're poaching, you'll be caught, hauled into court of law, and fined $1,500. DON'T DO IT!!!

MD POACHER HOTLINE - 877 933-9847

the rest of us can help - put the number in your cell and help stop this nonsense.


----------------------------------------------------
http://news.maryland.gov/dnr/2012/09...legal-fishing/

NRP Continues to Step Up Enforcement to Stop Illegal Fishing

by J Davidsburg

The Maryland Natural Resources Police (NRP) is continuing to step up enforcement to stop commercial and recreational fishermen from illegally catching striped bass and punishing offenders to the fullest extent of the law. Officers have charged numerous individuals with catching undersize striped bass in the past month.

“While our State, our partners and our citizens diligently working to restore and protect the Bay, using our resources responsibly, a few bad apples make it difficult for everyone,” said Secretary John Griffin. “Our new progressive penalty system allows for the just and due penalization of those who repeatedly show blatant disregard for our natural resources.”


NRP recently charged the following recreational fisherman with these violations:

On August 28, NRP charged Lester Melendez Dominguez, 28 and Obed Jonatan Sanchez Rivera, 29 both from Hyattsville, each with possession of 10 undersize striped bass. The violation occurred at Kent Narrows. A court date has been set for October 17, in the District of Maryland for Queen Anne County.

On August 31, NRP charged Jose Adalberto Zelaya-Rivas, 43 for possession of 11 undersize striped bass and possession of nine striped bass over the limit. The violation occurred on the Choptank River. A court date has been set for November 21, in the District of Maryland for Dorchester County.

On September 2, NRP charged Jose A. Gonzalez, 32 from Takoma Park for possession of 18 undersize striped bass. The violation occurred at Terrapin Park in Queen Anne’s County. A court date has been set for November 14 in the District of Maryland for Queen Anne County.

On September 2, NRP charged Efrain Guerra, 30, Victorino Gonzalez Hernandez, 29, and Selvin Noel Rudriquez Sr., 24 all from Laurel, Md. with possession of 237 undersize striped bass. The violation occurred at Kent Narrows. A court date has been set for November 7 in the District of Maryland for Queen Anne County.

On September 8, NRP charged Roger Mauricio Nolasco Portillo, 28 from Washington DC, with possession of 20 undersize striped bass and exceeding the daily catch limit of striped bass. The violation occurred at Romancoke Pier. The court date has been set for November 7 in the District of Maryland for Queen Anne County.

On September 15, NRP charged Brenda Adali Villagran Acevedo, 40 from Hyattsville with possession of 11 undersize striped bass and exceeding the daily catch limits. The violation occurred at Kent Narrows. A court date has been set for November 7 in the District of Maryland for Queen Anne County.

The above individuals face a maximum fine of $1,500 per offense plus an additional fine of $1,500 per fish for the first offense. If found guilty, the anglers’ licenses could be suspended for one year.


[Photo: AV Sandusky pulls up an old gill net found at Bloody Point.]

In the midst of these incidents, on the morning of September 10, NRP recovered an old gill net from the Chesapeake Bay near Bloody Point. A recreational fisherman discovered the net when his fishing gear became entangled in it. It was one-half mile in length and did not have any markings to indicate who it belonged to. Barnacles covered the net and it contained decaying aluminum cans, a result of having been in the water for a long time. It also contained a few crabs, horseshoe crabs and menhaden. NRP pulled it out of the water with the help of DNR’s buoy tender, MV Sandusky.

The net was in the same area of the Chesapeake Bay where NRP recovered nearly 10,000 yards of illegal, anchored gillnet containing almost 16 tons of striped bass in February 2011. NRP has since stepped up patrols and enforcement leading to more violations cited for both recreational and commercial fisherman.

DNR has worked collaboratively with industry leaders over the past several years to develop an appropriate penalty system to ensure that those who choose to continue to violate the fisheries laws and regulations of the state will progressively lose their privilege to make a living harvesting the precious fisheries resources in Maryland. These agency actions are the result of this collaborative effort and fine work of the Natural Resources Police and the Office of the Attorney General.

Click here for general information on Fisheries Penalties and a table of violations and their point value and a list the violations and points assigned to them (not all violations result in points).

Under Governor Martin O’Malley’s leadership, increased law enforcement is part of an overall effort to deter poaching and toughen penalties for those who violate fishing laws in Maryland, under the Fisheries Management Reform Act of 2007. A noteworthy part of this effort is the launch of fresh enforcement initiatives and enhancements including the installation of a network of radar and camera units to assist the NRP in monitoring sensitive areas that are prone to poaching. DNR, the Office of the Attorney General and the District Court of Maryland have also expanded a successful program that sets aside specific days to try only cases dealing with natural resources violations.

Citizens are urged to call 800-628-9944 to the Maryland Natural Resources Police Communication Center to report conservation violations, maritime emergencies and law enforcement issues on the Chesapeake Bay and DNR controlled lands.


----------



## dudeondacouch (Apr 6, 2010)

Southerly said:


> i saw this posted elsewhere and it turned into a bunch of crap posts, possibly* racist*, rec v comm etc.
> 
> THAT IS NOT WHY I'M POSTING IT HERE - PLEASE DO NOT POST THAT SORT OF CRAP ON THIS THREAD.
> 
> ...




Just close this now, before it gets ugly.


----------



## Shooter (Nov 14, 2004)

Ohhh you can trust us,, THERE WILL BE NO PROBLEMS RIGHT GUYS?


----------



## wdbrand (May 24, 2007)

Yep, dude gave some good advise. Ain't nowhere for this to go but downhill.


----------



## Andre (Mar 15, 2003)

I'm glad to see DNR is working the "Narrows " hard 

Thanks Southerly for posting...just for the record this is public information


----------



## solid7 (Dec 31, 2010)

I think that is fantastic. Too bad it's a MAXIMUM fine, and not a GUARANTEED fine.

Sounds like a great model for all states to use.

PS - why would this topic go racist? Can somebody please shed some light on that for me?


----------



## Andre (Mar 15, 2003)

> On September 2, NRP charged Efrain Guerra, 30, Victorino Gonzalez Hernandez, 29, and Selvin Noel Rudriquez Sr., 24 all from Laurel, Md. with possession of 237 undersize striped bass. The violation occurred at Kent Narrows. A court date has been set for November 7 in the District of Maryland for Queen Anne County.


Really... 237 undersize rockfish between 3 ppl ..all 3 should be maxed out on the fine ...3k apiece


----------



## dudeondacouch (Apr 6, 2010)

solid7 said:


> PS - why would this topic go racist? Can somebody please shed some light on that for me?


Read the names of the offenders.


----------



## wdbrand (May 24, 2007)

Kinda curious here southerly. Were these the only people that were charged or were there others?


----------



## solid7 (Dec 31, 2010)

dudeondacouch said:


> Read the names of the offenders.


I don't get it.


----------



## elmerjr128 (Jun 5, 2012)

solid7 said:


> I don't get it.


Haha, good one.


----------



## Southerly (Sep 14, 2011)

geez, i can't believe i stuck in the wrong number,... the correct number was in the article. the laws are meant to manage and protect the fishery, and ultimately our right to fish it. 

if you see what looks like violations going on - please call
Maryland Poacher Hotline
1 800 635-6124


----------



## zam (Jun 16, 2004)

They need to start checking more to protect all the little Stripers around and give them a chance to grow. Once the word gets out that they are doing their job things could get a lot better. They need to start sneaking up on people, spying on them.....


----------



## Penn626 (Jun 24, 2005)

237 Rockfish SH!!!!!!!T! WTF!


----------



## Twinkies (Jul 1, 2011)

Illegals catching illegals...

just kidding


----------



## Big Rad (May 19, 2003)

Andre said:


> Really... 237 undersize rockfish between 3 ppl ..all 3 should be maxed out on the fine ...3k apiece


That doesn't include the $1000.00 per fish fine.


----------



## BigJeff823 (Oct 14, 2002)

237 STRIPED BASS.I CAN SEE 5;GUYS DO USE THESE FISH TO FEED THEIR FAMILIES.WTF ARE YOU GOING TO DO WITH 237 FISH?SAVE SOME FOR ME.I LIKE FISH TOO.DONT BE SELFISH AND FISH THE BAY OUT OF FISH.SAVE SOME FOR ALL THE OTHER ANGELERS.


----------



## dena (Jun 20, 2010)

A poacher is a poacher, they come in every color.

I am glad to finally hear about enforcement, maybe folks will obey the rules a little more.

What happens if they don't show up to court?


----------



## wdbrand (May 24, 2007)

I doubt if anything gets done til everybody wakes up one morning and the bay is empty, and in the shape it was 20 some years ago I think it was before the fishery was shut down. Now as far as them showing up in court, you a bettin man? Why would they? They'll be found guilty, fined, and a warrant issued for their arrest. You care to bet whether they are ever found? The fact that it's illegal can't be argued. It's against the law, period. But folks, that isn't the future problem with the health of the fishery in the bay. That problem is what's done legally at the mouth of the bay the last 5 years or so. Think several million pounds kept and totally legal. If the blockade isn't restricted and or shut down at the CBBT each year, then you won't have to worry about a few stripes snatched and hid in buckets. Add offshore netting[legal], and people hittin the easy and comin back to the 3 mile limit with fish[illegal]. So, it's not hard to see that the gustapo ain't got near enough help. This ain't got jack to do with a rec/comm debate. Tell me what you see in 5/10 years.


----------



## AbuMike (Sep 3, 2007)

I didn't see anywhere it said they were illegal's...........And someone asked why this was going downhill...Let me see???????


----------



## wdbrand (May 24, 2007)

I didn't see anywhere in my post that I said they were illegals. Would you care to point out that part. I also didn't ask why this post was going downhill. I stated it as fact.


----------



## solid7 (Dec 31, 2010)

wdbrand said:


> I didn't see anywhere in my post that I said they were illegals. Would you care to point out that part.


Well, you were probably thinking it, anyway, and that's good enough for me. I think you oughta be sanctioned... You can change your name to wdBANNED, You bigoted hatemonger!


----------



## 9 rock (Nov 30, 2008)

solid7 said:


> I think that is fantastic. Too bad it's a MAXIMUM fine, and not a GUARANTEED fine.
> 
> Sounds like a great model for all states to use.
> 
> PS - *why would this topic go racist?* Can somebody please shed some light on that for me?


Because they sound like good old Irish Catholic boys


9


----------



## AbuMike (Sep 3, 2007)

The statements were not directed at you WD. But to another post in the thread. Then again if the shoes fit you should wear them...


----------



## wdbrand (May 24, 2007)

It doesn't fit. As for you semi-liquid 0, don't stick your fat face in a discussion between two gentlemen. Shooters gynna get yo butt liquid.


----------



## solid7 (Dec 31, 2010)

wdbrand said:


> It doesn't fit. As for you semi-liquid 0, don't stick your fat face in a discussion between two gentlemen. Shooters gynna get yo butt liquid.


I would never get between gentlemen. Wouldn't have the slightest clue who or what you are on about... Let gentlemen speak for themselves, banned-O...


----------



## earl of DC (Jul 7, 2007)

i think they all were related


----------



## sunburntspike (Oct 4, 2010)

a point noone has brought up is not their nationality as much as where they reside,inland near d.c. in most of the cited cases.these people come in hit the hole and run with their take no different than bank robbers from out of state.i did not notice if said poachers had bay liscences,just that their privelages would be suspended if convicted,and for that matter for only a year.well if these people poached as many fish as cited do you think they care about fishing without a liscence?i for one think not.unfortunatly DNR is short staffed and underfunded,the upper bay alone has hundreds of areas that cannot be patroled effectively and these cases are just a sampling of the wide spread problem.i think higher fines and stiffer sentences would help both situations,maybe even immediate arrests and posted bonds in the most heinous cases,this is a crime no different than those bank robbers and should be treated such,JMOH.


----------



## blee1099 (Aug 13, 2008)

I think there needs to be mandatory jail time for anyone who is blatantly violating the creel limits. The size thing I can understand if your misinformed but to a point.. Most occasional fisherman probably aren't aware of the 18" minimum on striped bass. There needs to be more information published at piers/parks.


----------



## solid7 (Dec 31, 2010)

sunburntspike said:


> a point noone has brought up is not their nationality as much as where they reside,inland near d.c. in most of the cited cases.these people come in hit the hole and run with their take no different than bank robbers from out of state.


Interstate crime... That would fall under a larger jurisdiction. Could be even more serious...


----------



## Southerly (Sep 14, 2011)

a point no one has brought up but some will recognize as underlying - if the situation is deemed uneforceable, or out of control, access could be limited in at least the state-run areas, for example no fishing after dark, or other limitations; to allow for it to be more easily enforced. 

i think we would all agree there is precious little water access already. and we can't abuse it.


----------



## surfnsam (Apr 28, 2008)

glad to see they are stepping up and fining these poachers. KN has been going down hill for a few years now, what a F*****g pig sty. why? you tell me


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

dudeondacouch said:


> Read the names of the offenders.


Names don't matter. Poaching is poaching. They got caught and deserve more than what they got.


----------



## dena (Jun 20, 2010)

Maybe they grew up without rules and regs that apply to fishing.
They fished to eat, for survival, not for sport.
It might be a cultural thing, and maybe more education is needed, as well as enforcement.


----------



## zam (Jun 16, 2004)

dena said:


> Maybe they grew up without rules and regs that apply to fishing.
> They fished to eat, for survival, not for sport.
> It might be a cultural thing, and maybe more education is needed, as well as enforcement.


Thats probally the kind of excuse they thought would get them off. they knew what they were doing


----------



## Foggy1 (Sep 22, 2009)

Wow, I grew up fishing and hunting in the Annapolis/Kent Island area in the middle 70's to 81. I moved to the Myrtle beach area in 81. Heard it has gotten bad, but WTH? is it that bad? Maybe i don't want to go back for a visit?

Foggy.


----------



## dudeondacouch (Apr 6, 2010)

Foggy1 said:


> Wow, I grew up fishing and hunting in the Annapolis/Kent Island area in the middle 70's to 81. I moved to the Myrtle beach area in 81. Heard it has gotten bad, but WTH? is it that bad? Maybe i don't want to go back for a visit?
> 
> Foggy.


Do yourself a favor and stay at least 150 miles away from the DC metro area. (For a lot more reasons than people failing to follow fishing regulations.)


----------



## Foggy1 (Sep 22, 2009)

That's sad, It was such a nice place in the 70s! Kent Island especially.


----------



## surfnsam (Apr 28, 2008)

KI is still nice, you wouldn't recognize it with all the new stuff, but the bridge fishing area is a filthy mess. its a disrespect thing, they don't care what they leave or what they size fish they keep


----------



## JPChase (Jul 31, 2010)

dudeondacouch said:


> Do yourself a favor and stay at least 150 miles away from the DC metro area. (For a lot more reasons than people failing to follow fishing regulations.)


+9872349837498374938742


----------



## Penn626 (Jun 24, 2005)

It don't matter what race you are, it is because the other day at the peake. Irish gentlemen caught a 17" rockfish, I measured it personally and he yelled out 18 on the dot....WOW ! I kept it quite....I'm not running and calling the hotline and do you think the asaiin, hispanic, Afro American or even the white man will call because of this illegal fisherman....NOOOOOOOO! But of course the ratio on who's fishing and the amount of fish being caught, everyone is despret on bringing fish home and show off there catch... I honestly think that yes " I think the DNR should patrol allllot more than what they are doing. Instead they have servalliance on a 6 pack of beer.... Come On! 



Penn

PS: I'm hispanic and i come longs way to fish and pouching is not my style also, i'm no snitch either.... DNR has to pick up on there game!


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

Penn, you make a valid point. Our Fish & Game guys are few and far between here and don't patrol like they saould. That being said, I don't think that calling them about a poacher is being a snitch either. Calls like that, as minimal as it seems, does help in the long run. Imho


----------



## Tercules (Sep 13, 2010)

dudeondacouch said:


> Do yourself a favor and stay at least 150 miles away from the DC metro area. (For a lot more reasons than people failing to follow fishing regulations.)




Definately! Couldn't have said it better myself!


----------



## Southerly (Sep 14, 2011)

i called about unattended gill nets last winter. and if i see someone obviously keeping undersize fish, i'll call for them too. if NRP or ranger gets there in time and they've done no wrong, no problem. if they're caught poaching, it's my hope they get their day in court and a taste of justice.


----------



## 9 rock (Nov 30, 2008)

Penn626 said:


> It don't matter what race you are, it is because the other day at the peake. Irish gentlemen caught a 17" rockfish, I measured it personally and he yelled out 18 on the dot....WOW ! I kept it quite....I'm not running and calling the hotline and do you think the asaiin, hispanic, Afro American or even the white man will call because of this illegal fisherman....NOOOOOOOO! But of course the ratio on who's fishing and the amount of fish being caught, everyone is despret on bringing fish home and show off there catch... I honestly think that yes " I think the DNR should patrol allllot more than what they are doing. Instead they have servalliance on a 6 pack of beer.... Come On!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


So how did you know he was Irish did he have a bottle of guiness in one hand and a shot of Irish wisky in the other


9


----------



## solid7 (Dec 31, 2010)

9 rock said:


> So how did you know he was Irish


Yeah, right? It's easy to spot a ginger, but checking for the small pecker... That's pretty bold!


----------



## 9 rock (Nov 30, 2008)

9 trumps 7


----------



## NC KingFisher (Nov 20, 2011)

Solid(or semi liquid), i feel a GOLDEN SHOWER cooming on But remember, Shooters shower comes in burst


----------



## shelties1 (Aug 5, 2004)

I wondered how anyone could even get 11 rock at romancoke pier, but I guess they were keeping the small schoolies?


----------



## KevinImX0 (Dec 25, 2011)

Foggy1 said:


> That's sad, It was such a nice place in the 70s! Kent Island especially.


you know what happened foggy? minorities happened. Musta been nice in the 70's... just white people everywhere, now that sounds like my kinda haven. hehe, even tho im korean. i was born in america... i've never set foot in asia... learned to raise myself in america cuz my parents were immigrants, watched alot of MTV when i was like 6. i saw the movie Alien on Tbs when i was like 8. yea... didn't sleep for like 1 week lol. But i went to church. 

literally idk what i am. i love black music, but im racist. so racist. so judgemental, i sterotype like no other. Assume white people are all rich wealthy and hold power in government and that nobody can make a difference but them, and that somebody has to die in a controversial way to make change. Im smart so i understand ecology and science and how dumb religion is. Religion is useful for stories and stories are used for purposes to pass down morals and life lessons to children. other than that its stupid. im a republican, i love the army. i love rolling like a gangster, **** bitches get money. america first. screw them, nuke that country i don't give a damn. Get sum, git er done. But i hate religion remeber, why pro life? why stop funding science like stem cells? cuz god said so? But im still asian... so im like clean and ocd... and i can draw and i have thin nimble fingers, i still eat asian food... but im so white... and yet so black... and still so asian... its like... i look asian... but i think white... but i act black... thats the best way to explain myself... 

im like the most weirdest thing you can possibly imagine.


----------



## KevinImX0 (Dec 25, 2011)

HAHA, oh religion... how i wish i culd put you in a box and nuke it.

hmmm... maybe its like im raised off christian morals and ethics. so im like a nice guy... but i have common sense to think for myself so i don't believe in anything christian. its like from the disney movie, all children think step mothers are evil. Same concept on how i see the world. hence why i eat chicken, but even thought i know factory farming is so evil, id rather go halal or kosher, even than i won't sacrifice price for the "well being" of animals. but i would never support something like shark finning and i understand that i make no difference and i can't make change no matter what. And MTV and all that radio made me love that black music, so i act black. i dress black. But i was raised in america off white people and very traditoinal republican since all that christian crap. So im racist towards blacks and minorites, and very judgemental. since im american im very ignorant in a sense. Very typical white boy, nice car, gotta play football, gotta do this and that. Like a white jock outta a freaking movie. 

man... what am i... most people just say ugh yea, im a conservative. done. LOL. how the hell do i explain myself.


----------



## odagled2004 (May 20, 2010)




----------



## Big Rad (May 19, 2003)

I'd fish wit ya Kevin...............and help you realize that your basic definition of self should end at human.........;D


----------



## BigJeff823 (Oct 14, 2002)

Well said Big Rad.Hey 9 how did you trump 7?Any @$$hole can be a poacher.Maybe he was Irish?How would you know if you weren't even there?:spam:


----------



## Foggy1 (Sep 22, 2009)

KevinImX0 said:


> you know what happened foggy? minorities happened. Musta been nice in the 70's... just white people everywhere, now that sounds like my kinda haven. hehe, even tho im korean. i was born in america... i've never set foot in asia... learned to raise myself in america cuz my parents were immigrants, watched alot of MTV when i was like 6. i saw the movie Alien on Tbs when i was like 8. yea... didn't sleep for like 1 week lol. But i went to church.
> 
> literally idk what i am. i love black music, but im racist. so racist. so judgemental, i sterotype like no other. Assume white people are all rich wealthy and hold power in government and that nobody can make a difference but them, and that somebody has to die in a controversial way to make change. Im smart so i understand ecology and science and how dumb religion is. Religion is useful for stories and stories are used for purposes to pass down morals and life lessons to children. other than that its stupid. im a republican, i love the army. i love rolling like a gangster, **** bitches get money. america first. screw them, nuke that country i don't give a damn. Get sum, git er done. But i hate religion remeber, why pro life? why stop funding science like stem cells? cuz god said so? But im still asian... so im like clean and ocd... and i can draw and i have thin nimble fingers, i still eat asian food... but im so white... and yet so black... and still so asian... its like... i look asian... but i think white... but i act black... thats the best way to explain myself...
> 
> im like the most weirdest thing you can possibly imagine.


Actually it wasn't all white in the 70s and early 80s there, I was just asking a simple question. Does anyone know where Mowbray park is on Kent Island? Anyone know who he was and how he was killed? Anyone know who killed him? It was a couple of white trash guys from DC. Anyone can be trashy.


----------



## 9 rock (Nov 30, 2008)

BigJeff823 said:


> Well said Big Rad.Hey 9 how did you trump 7?Any @$$hole can be a poacher.Maybe he was Irish?How would you know if you weren't even there?:spam:


 Yep Dominquez , Rivas, Gonzalez, Hernandez, all sound Irish to me ,, to add to the OP I was at the PLO Sat not only was I talking with the DNR when I hooked up a small cobia but I had a long discussion about the poaching going on there that is running rampent his exact words were I think we need our regs posted here in spanish ,,but even with that he said it would make little differance since they only work till 2am and thats when it realy gets out of controll ,,later that evening the guy next to me hooked up a small puppy drum I walked over and asked what do you have he said rockfish I said no thats a puppy drum and I think its too small and he can use the tape on my cooler to check because the police was here earlier ,, he said.."not my first time man I have a tape in my truck" and thats where that fish went never to be seen again,, 

I fished above fletchers for yrs and watch more rockfish than I could ever count get fillet and released and stuck in back packs and walked out and the DNR would hide in the woods and pop them ,, Its not my first rodeo ,, no they are not the only ones agreed but by far the majority it is what it is


9


----------



## shaggy (Jun 18, 2003)

OK, as a resident for many years here, and a DNR caller, seems there is a common outcome to what happens. First, the "illegals" are actually legal, maybe not good on English, that is not their fault, but the US' fault for not making it an "at least able to communicate in the States" language. They live here, valid license, mostly slaps on the wrists. The others, won't appear in court, because they have already left the area, or the address was not  correct!

Then, there are a bunch of "legal" "locals" that wanna stretch the rules. I hooked in gill, was gonna die anyhow, I thought it was a white perch.

Yeah it sucks, ain't fished the Bay, shore or yak, in 4 years, haven't been to AI in 3. Yeah, last time on AI, saw a bunch a illegal fish kept, sad thing, they was, start the racism, "white" dudes. Said something to them, thinking they was "rookies", wasn't worth sticking around to hear the rest of what they had to say. Did hear through grapevine though, that similar "vehicle" next day bottomed out and had to get towed off. Poetic justice maybe, just seeing it on AI, well, bad taste in my mouth. 

Don't fish the Peake, Coke or Narrows anymore, do drop by and say hi to Bob at the Narrows. Blackwater, Tilghman, and a few other places around that don't arise suspicion or allegations, and still lets ya fish almost alone. Yeah, aint getting to AI and the BS, gotta still drive when I live blocks from the Bay, but it's worth it. Just miss the local, and AI.


----------



## dcheng01 (Dec 1, 2010)

*Kn 10/5*

I was fishing at KN on Friday night. I couldn't believe what I saw. One hispanic guy was holding a cast net. He was standing and waiting for like 5 - 7 mins. I was thinking is he going to try to catch some bait fish? I saw him cast the net down. I next thing I know, he hauled in a bunch of small fish. Guest what? It was a net full of baby rocks. I would guess over 100+ baby rocks. They hurried up and got into their car and drove off. If they had stuck around, I would have called DNR.


----------



## solid7 (Dec 31, 2010)

dcheng01 said:


> They hurried up and got into their car and drove off. If they had stuck around, I would have called DNR.


Why not take a license plate, and call anyway?


----------



## 9 rock (Nov 30, 2008)

Or run over and jump on the windshield.....

9


----------

